# #2 Sunset cancelled?



## Gord M (Feb 3, 2017)

I see #2 has been cancelled between Del Rio and New Orleans due to a bridge fire? I had booked a trip from Houston to NOL on Feb. 10th. Repairs are underway. Does anyone have any further info on this; where is the bridge, extent of damage, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## jis (Feb 3, 2017)

According to someone who is on the train that is stuck, who posted a message on the Amtrak Unlimited Forum group on Facebook, the bridge is 30 miles west of San Antonio. Bustitution is in the works to bridge across the portion that is out of service due to the bridge fire apparently.


----------



## KmH (Feb 3, 2017)

Might it be the bridge over Chacon Creek near Natalia, TX?


----------



## Gord M (Feb 3, 2017)

The alert has been removed from the Amtrak web site.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gord M said:


> The alert has been removed from the Amtrak web site.


Thought so, I heard that it is hard to get buses due to the imminence of Super Bowl.


----------



## Karl1459 (Feb 4, 2017)

This news report (http://foxsanantonio.com/news/local/fire-destroys-railroad-trestle-in-southwest-bexar-county-train-traffic-stopped) puts the location near Macdonna LaCoste and Hackelberg Roads. Possibly this location: https://www.google.com/maps/@29.3276857,-98.7311872,200m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 4, 2017)

LaCoste? I was just there a week ago for work and didn't see any RR bridges. Must be a "bridge" with quotes around it?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 4, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> LaCoste? I was just there a week ago for work and didn't see any RR bridges. Must be a "bridge" with quotes around it?


How could you miss it? 

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Hackelberg+Rd,+Atascosa,+TX+78002/Macdona+Lacoste+Rd,+Atascosa,+TX+78002/@29.327146,-98.7267114,3a,60y,341.56h,89.49t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sVH8XPNnLIA32sGUVGe1Z1g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x865c45f5bfec5799:0xc7a64d7c950cab72!2m2!1d-98.7304638!2d29.322244!1m5!1m1!1s0x865c45fe5e60541d:0xe1487779fdad5567!2m2!1d-98.7482781!2d29.3256268


----------



## KmH (Feb 4, 2017)

The story says it was a 100 foot trestle.

The trestle in the google maps link in post #8 doesn't look to be any 100 feet long, and it seems to be missing the vertical posts on the burning bridge in the news article photo.

The Google maps link in post #6 looks like the right location. https://www.google.com/maps/@29.3276596,-98.7311193,3a,60y,352.04h,87.06t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sMo1mzM3fIspYXD9aIDi-hw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Feb 5, 2017)

Incidentally, Service Disruption is different from Cancellation. #2 was service disrupted not cancelled. If cancelled Amtrak simply does not run that train and tickets are refunded, etc. Since #2 was already on its journey, it was disrupted and one way or another Amtrak will get passengers to their final destination.


----------

